# any over 40's on 2ww ?



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi 

any over 40's on 2ww. im on day 1 after diui.

Jue


----------



## coriander (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Jue
I'm on 2ww after 2 embryos put back on monday - not getting my hopes up as I'm fearful my immune system went on the rampage as I have thyroid issues - however I'm on various things for that so who knows?
Calm so far - I think I quite like not knowing and can see me not doing a home test and just going for the bloods at the clinic...
How are you doing?
All the best,
Coriander x


----------

